# John Deere 2010 Won't Stay Running



## mdwerner (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a 1966 John Deere 2010 4 cyl gas. One day I started it and started moving forward when the tractor quit on me. I kept trying to give it some gas and choke it to get it started, but no dice. After many days and now months of trying to problem solve, I don't know what else to try. I've overhauled the carb with a carb kit, I've changed the plugs, new cap rotor points condenser, etc. The only thing I haven't done is change the battery. I've run the battery pretty well dead from all of the attempts to start it and have since been trying to start it by jumping it. 

I've been trying to get it going by putting gas and starter fluid directly in the cylinders. This gets it going, but it doesn't stay running after it burns off the fuel I put in the cylinders. It seems like its not getting fuel, but the fuel line is definitely filling the bowl in the carb. I heard from another forum that it might be just that I need a new battery??? But it still doesn't stay running even when it's being jumped and is connected to my jeep's battery. Please help!

Matt


----------



## herdsman (Jun 7, 2012)

If starter fluid will get it to fire then it's fuel problem, not the battery.

Definitely sounds like a fuel delivery problem. Sounds like you have some restriction in your fuel lines or tank. Not that familiar with the 2010 gas job - does it have a fuel pump, or is it gravity fed? If it has a pump, that's a definite possibility for the problem. If not, I'd pull the line off at the carb and let it run into a container. I know you said you have gas filling the bowl, but it has to be a steady flow to keep up with the needs of the running engine. If the flow slows after a few seconds, you could have a blocked fuel line, collapsed rubber fuel hose, plugged filter, crap in the tank itself, etc.


----------



## mdwerner (Nov 24, 2012)

It is a gravity fed system from the fuel tank down to the carb...no fuel pump that I know of. That definitely sounds logical that it would be a fuel delivery problem. I just unhooked the line to the carb and it just keeps running. It seems like the fuel is not getting from the carb up into the cylinders. Could I have some kind of internal problem like the intake valves not opening or not opening at the right time? 

After I put gas directly into the cylinders when I take the plugs out, it takes about 5 seconds to burn through that fuel and then the motor quits. Wouldn't it take a minute or so to burn through the fuel in the carb bowl if the fuel is actually getting into the cylinders???

Anymore thoughts from herdsman or anyone else???


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like the low speed jet is plugged.
If you spray starting fluid into the carb throat will it fire, or only directly into the cylinders?
What ever it takes to get it fired, next time is does start, try opening the throttle to wide open. What happens? *Check for vacuum hoses disconnected.*


----------



## herdsman (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes, like Ernie said. If it runs at all it's unlikely that there's a valve problem, particularly if it'll fire up by spraying carb cleaner or starting fluid in the throat of the carb. 

Is there a drain plug at the bottom of the float bowl on the carb? If so, then repeat the flow test by removing that plug. Again, flow should be constant. If it isn't, then it's most likely a problem with the float/needle valve - plugged up/stuck/not adjusted correctly.


----------



## mdwerner (Nov 24, 2012)

I checked the fuel lines from the tank down to the carb and they all flowed just fine. I then sprayed starting fluid directly into the carb while trying to start the motor, and the motor ran as long as I was spraying the starting fluid. After taking the carb off and taking it apart again, I was reading through the carb kit instructions. It instructs you to turn the power needle all the way in and then back it out one turn...well turns out that that was my problem. I blew air through all of the internal parts and it seemed like everything was free flowing. I put it back together and backed that main power needle out like 5 turns. Once I got everything back together, it started right up and STAYED RUNNING!!!

I still don't know why it shut off on me when this problem started though. Maybe gunk in the carb/lack of adjustment/etc.???? Anyways, I've got it running....thanks guys for all the help!!

Now...I just have to get it to stop leaking oil....


----------



## herdsman (Jun 7, 2012)

Ah, so that was your problem - you followed the instructions! 

Just kidding, glad you got it running!


----------

